# Taurus 840 compact



## CMSgt5 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just bought a Taurus 840 compact. Seems to be ok re accuracy and reliability and would like to find a paddle holster for it. It almost fits my Glock 30 holster, but not quite a perfect fit. Any suggestions, thanks?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Fobus? They make them for just about every pistol out there don't they?


----------



## dbzyone (Jan 5, 2012)

CMSgt5 said:


> Just bought a Taurus 840 compact. Seems to be ok re accuracy and reliability and would like to find a paddle holster for it. It almost fits my Glock 30 holster, but not quite a perfect fit. Any suggestions, thanks?


Did you ever find a holster?


----------

